# "THE SIC DEVILLE"



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

finnaly heres the sic deville for all the guys who have been patience with me through the build up.. heres the finnaly outcome
[attachmentid=170501]
[attachmentid=170503]
[attachmentid=170505]
[attachmentid=170507]
[attachmentid=170508]


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

IS THAT A CHOPPER???? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=170517]
[attachmentid=170518]
[attachmentid=170521]
[attachmentid=170523]
[attachmentid=170524]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=170530]
[attachmentid=170532]
[attachmentid=170533]
[attachmentid=170534]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

real nice pics man, nice paint job also


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LOOKS GOOD.

CONGRATS ON YOUR PLACE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

wuz up sic yall make it back in ok?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

those are some ugly bitches


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MEANT TO SAY CONGRATS ON YOUR 2ND PLACE FINISH.

GOOD LUCK IN HOUSTON.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 16 2005, 11:07 AM
> *those are some ugly bitches
> [snapback]3144289[/snapback]​*


LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 16 2005, 10:06 AM
> *wuz up sic yall make it back in ok?
> [snapback]3144279[/snapback]​*


yea we did... what happened to yall.. i saw yall pull over.. but we were doin like 90 and couldnt stop...


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thats a pretty slick bike....it does have a chopper look to it which makes it pretty cool.....do u have a pic of the handlebars ? i dont really understand how they are shaped lol....looks good though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@May 16 2005, 10:33 AM
> *thats a pretty slick bike....it does have a chopper look to it which makes it pretty cool.....do u have a pic of the handlebars ? i dont really understand how they are shaped lol....looks good though
> [snapback]3144418[/snapback]​*


ill get some more detailed pics... just give me a lil bit...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Here a few of the pics I took.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

we heard a noise from inside the truck but it was nothing we jus stoped to check every thing jus to be on the safe side


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey sic, did you paint that yourself?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 16 2005, 10:46 AM
> *we heard a noise from inside the truck but it was nothing we jus stoped to check every thing jus to be on the safe side
> [snapback]3144487[/snapback]​*


ooo ok... kool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 16 2005, 10:46 AM
> *hey sic, did you paint that yourself?
> [snapback]3144493[/snapback]​*


yea.. i sure did....


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

so you got 2nd overall?....that bitch looks badass, does the tail light work?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@May 16 2005, 11:23 AM
> *so you got 2nd overall?....that bitch looks badass, does the tail light work?
> [snapback]3144718[/snapback]​*


not yet.. lrm houston im going to have alot of changes kind of... just a couple of things i couldnt get done in time for dallas


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

you need a seat, you got one?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saborchicanoiscoming_@May 16 2005, 12:32 PM
> *you need a seat, you got one?
> [snapback]3144963[/snapback]​*


dont have one yet.. ill make one sooner or later


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

kick ass man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

Can you get some better pics of the forks and handle bars. They look great, are the forks stready enough to ride on.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@May 16 2005, 02:38 PM
> *Can you get some better pics of the forks and handle bars.  They look great, are the forks stready enough to ride on.
> [snapback]3145388[/snapback]​*


yup... i can try.. ill see if someone has anymore pics


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 16 2005, 11:07 AM
> *those are some ugly bitches
> [snapback]3144289[/snapback]​*


at least his bike is not attracting guys, like yours


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@May 16 2005, 03:38 PM
> *Can you get some better pics of the forks and handle bars.  They look great, are the forks stready enough to ride on.[snapback]3145388[/snapback]​*


Yes they are sic was riding the bike at the show. Not only is this bike ridable it is actually riden, Not too many full custom bikes can say that.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 16 2005, 05:11 PM
> *Yes they are sic was riding the bike at the show. Not only is this bike ridable it is actually riden, Not too many full custom bikes can say that.
> [snapback]3145940[/snapback]​*


enough said....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 16 2005, 05:11 PM
> *Yes they are sic was riding the bike at the show. Not only is this bike ridable it is actually riden, Not too many full custom bikes can say that.
> [snapback]3145940[/snapback]​*


he rides to much LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 16 2005, 07:55 PM
> *he rides to much LOL
> [snapback]3146690[/snapback]​*


man u know me... as long as i dont break it.. its ok


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Just don't keep running into peoples trucks with those deadly handle bars.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 16 2005, 08:05 PM
> *Just don't keep running into peoples trucks with those deadly handle bars.
> [snapback]3146748[/snapback]​*


ssshhhhhhhhh.......i didnt run into it.. the fucking bike fell... and hit the mud flaps....


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2005, 09:30 PM
> *ssshhhhhhhhh.......i didnt run into it.. the fucking bike fell... and hit the mud flaps....[snapback]3146881[/snapback]​*


You sure about that.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 16 2005, 08:54 PM
> *You sure about that.
> [snapback]3146987[/snapback]​*


in a way.. i kno wat it really hit.. anyways back to the bike


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C44U_@May 16 2005, 06:09 PM
> *at least his bike is not attracting guys, like yours
> [snapback]3145930[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 








You make the call. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

hey man did you cut sheet metal and weld it for your body or do somthing eltse? how did you go about making those bars too ?

the bike looks fit thow man nice job


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 16 2005, 08:58 PM
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


dats fucked up jason


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@May 16 2005, 09:06 PM
> *hey man did you cut sheet metal and weld it for your body or do somthing eltse? how did you go about making those bars too ?
> 
> the bike looks fit thow man nice job
> [snapback]3147041[/snapback]​*


yup..the bars are twited tubing heated an welded. the plated.. made everything myself


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 16 2005, 09:58 PM
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I need a closer shot to make that call


----------



## sn33z33 (Mar 10, 2005)

bike came out hot yo. hope to see u in h-town in july man. peace.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sn33z33_@May 16 2005, 11:23 PM
> *bike came out hot yo. hope to see u in h-town in july man. peace.
> [snapback]3147561[/snapback]​*


yup ill be there with got jeans and the sic deille....


----------



## baytowndomino (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 16 2005, 05:11 PM
> *Yes they are sic was riding the bike at the show. Not only is this bike ridable it is actually riden, Not too many full custom bikes can say that.
> [snapback]3145940[/snapback]​*


HOMER PIMPSON I see alout of full custom bikes that are ridable. which bike or bikes are you talking about that are not ridable?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 16 2005, 08:58 PM
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice pics :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAM nice homie! That project ride came out tight man hit FinestKreations Bike Club up man if you want to join. You definately can roll with us. Man alot has happened since I have been gone on here. How is everyone anyways! Well ill be in and out of Layitlow week after week so its cool. That bike definately LRB Mag material. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 17 2005, 10:36 AM
> *DAM nice homie! That project ride came out tight man hit FinestKreations Bike Club up man if you want to join. You definately can roll with us. Man alot has happened since I have been gone on here. How is everyone anyways! Well ill be in and out of Layitlow week after week so its cool. That bike definately LRB Mag material. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3149274[/snapback]​*


thankx man. i hope it makes it to the mag too... but not too much has been goin on here.. still the same shit... but i would take you up on your offer if i was solo... but im not.. but thankx anyways


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HEY YOU NEVER KNOW THEY MIGHT COME UP TO YOU IN HOUSTON.

BIKE LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2005, 02:38 PM
> *thankx man. i hope it makes it to the mag too... but not too much has been goin on here.. still the same  shit... but i would take you up on your offer if i was solo... but im not.. but thankx anyways[snapback]3150274[/snapback]​*


Yea so step back. :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 17 2005, 02:08 PM
> *HEY YOU NEVER KNOW THEY MIGHT COME UP TO YOU IN HOUSTON.
> 
> BIKE LOOKS GOOD.
> [snapback]3150418[/snapback]​*


thats fine and all .. but im no leaving the club im with to join another.. i done it once before.. not tryin 2 do it again


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

The bike looks great! I need to talk to you on the pms so check em in a minute. :0


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

love the bike came out real nice i need to get to work on my full for next year


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@May 17 2005, 06:28 PM
> *love the bike came out real nice i need to get to work on my full for next year
> [snapback]3151481[/snapback]​*


yup.. start ahead while u can.. thats what i did...


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

damn bro looks hot. when do u plan on bringing it to the pasadena meets? im currently re spraying my ghetto lolo so i think i might be out next weekend. not this one but next. see ya bro.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im not sure when.. but probaly sumtime soon... i might wait till i put neons on it.. but i dunno yet.. ill see wats up


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2005, 03:27 PM
> *thats fine and all .. but im no leaving the club im with to join another.. i done it once before.. not tryin 2 do it again
> [snapback]3150531[/snapback]​*


I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE MAGAZINE MIGHT COME UP TO YOU ABOUT A FEATURE IN HOUSTON.

NOTHING TO DO WITH CHANGING CLUBS.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Hell yea LRM needs to feture this bike it is unique and alot of hard work and creativity went into building it. Also as I stated earlier how many full custom bikes actually are riden, this is not ment to knock any off the guys with bad ass bikes that don't ride them because they don't want to mess them up. I understand that completely but I think it is cool as hell that this bike was built specificly so that it would be fully ridable.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 18 2005, 06:00 AM
> *I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE MAGAZINE MIGHT COME UP TO YOU ABOUT A FEATURE IN HOUSTON.
> 
> NOTHING TO DO WITH CHANGING CLUBS.
> [snapback]3153183[/snapback]​*


ooooooooo okk i got cha...i thought u was talking about clubs.. my bad dawg


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 18 2005, 06:44 AM
> *Hell yea LRM needs to feture this bike it is unique and alot of hard work and creativity went into building it. Also as I stated earlier how many full custom bikes actually are riden, this is not ment to knock any off the guys with bad ass bikes that don't ride them because they don't want to mess them up. I understand that completely but I think it is cool as hell that this bike was built specificly so that it would be fully ridable.
> [snapback]3153316[/snapback]​*


ooohh so true....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 18 2005, 07:44 AM
> *Hell yea LRM needs to feture this bike it is unique and alot of hard work and creativity went into building it. Also as I stated earlier how many full custom bikes actually are riden, this is not ment to knock any off the guys with bad ass bikes that don't ride them because they don't want to mess them up. I understand that completely but I think it is cool as hell that this bike was built specificly so that it would be fully ridable.
> [snapback]3153316[/snapback]​*



ALL BIKES ARE BUILT TO BE FULLY RIDEABLE.............BY RULES THEY HAVE TO BE RIDEABLE.

IF YOU MEAN HE BUILT THIS TO STILL BE HIS DAILY CRUISER, THEN YEAH THAT IS SOMETHING NOT MOST FULL CUSTOM RIDES ARE CREATED FOR.

SAME CAN BE SAID FOR ANY VEHICLES. YOU DON'T REALLY SEE MANY FULL CUSTOM RIDES CRUISING THE PARK OR ON THE STREETS.

LRM OR LRB DON'T REALLY DO MANY FEATURES ON 26" RIDES. I HAVEN'T REALLY NOTICED THEM TOO MUCH. 

SINCE SIC AND INKCRIMES ARE COMING UP IN THAT CLASS IT MIGHT GET NOTICED MORE NOW.........


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

This is what I am talking about yea most bikes are ridable by LRM rules forward 20 feet left turn right turn stop. But how many could you get on an actually ride for any real distance. Like I said earlier I am not knock the guys who don't ride thier bikes I am just making a point.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 18 2005, 08:31 AM
> *This is what I am talking about yea most bikes are ridable by LRM rules forward 20 feet left turn right turn stop. But how many could you get on an actually ride for any real distance. Like I said earlier I am not knock the guys who don't ride thier bikes I am just making a point.
> [snapback]3153465[/snapback]​*



JUST CLARIFYING IT SO THAT NO ONE GETS UPSET OR ANYTHING.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

it was build to be a daily rider but yet a show stopper too...its al luv in here


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2005, 09:02 AM
> *it was build to be a daily rider but yet a show stopper too...its al luv in here
> [snapback]3153626[/snapback]​*


SUP DARKNESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

DARKNESS AKA THE CHOCOLATE BUNNY. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 18 2005, 08:14 AM
> *DARKNESS AKA THE CHOCOLATE BUNNY.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3153684[/snapback]​*


DARKNESS AKA THE CHOCOLATE BUNNY. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 18 2005, 09:24 AM
> *DARKNESS AKA THE CHOCOLATE BUNNY.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3153735[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 18 2005, 08:04 AM
> *SUP DARKNESSSSSSSSSSSSS
> [snapback]3153642[/snapback]​*


wats the deal....


----------



## baytowndomino (Oct 15, 2004)

nothing but props for sic i know it took a lot of hard work and money to build this bike its just when you have a person in your club making little remarks thats whats not cool sic i suggest that you get rid of the hype man your bike speaks for it self i think the reason hes hyping you up is because he couldn't beat ink by him self sic you have alot of talent and a bad hype man will never let you get any where remember im not a member of legions yet so i can say what i fell my son is the member not me saying that whats the reason that caddilac doesnt drive say no more remember sic excelent job if you ever need any help im sure legions would be happy to help with any thing they can


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

If you are refering to what I have said you have it wrong. I stated several times I am not knocking anyones bike or anything like that I am just giving my club memeber props for the bike he built. As for not being able to beat ink crimes that has nothing to do with anything. I do not have a bike, My brother has a bike that I bring to shows for him. The bike is his and was built how he wanted it. It is a street bike I would never expect it to beat a full custom bike, if it did there would be something wrong.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baytowndomino_@May 18 2005, 05:53 PM
> *nothing but props for sic i know it took a lot of hard work and money to build this bike its just when you have a person in your club making little remarks thats whats not cool sic i suggest that you get rid of the hype man your bike speaks for it self i think the reason hes hyping you up is because he couldn't beat ink by him self sic you have alot of talent and a bad hype man will never let you get any where remember im not a member of legions yet so i can say what i fell my son is the member not me saying that whats the reason that caddilac doesnt drive say no more remember sic excelent job if you ever need any help im sure legions would be happy to help with any thing they can
> [snapback]3156361[/snapback]​*


hes not a hype man or anything.. just a fellow club member showing me props for what i did.... shit hes the one who bought most of the paint for the bike.. but hes not trying to beat inkcrimes.. like he said.. thats his brothers bike.. and it is a street bike...thankx for the compliments tho...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baytowndomino_@May 18 2005, 05:53 PM
> *nothing but props for sic i know it took a lot of hard work and money to build this bike its just when you have a person in your club making little remarks thats whats not cool sic i suggest that you get rid of the hype man your bike speaks for it self i think the reason hes hyping you up is because he couldn't beat ink by him self sic you have alot of talent and a bad hype man will never let you get any where remember im not a member of legions yet so i can say what i fell my son is the member not me saying that whats the reason that caddilac doesnt drive say no more remember sic excelent job if you ever need any help im sure legions would be happy to help with any thing they can
> [snapback]3156361[/snapback]​*


who are you????


----------



## baytowndomino (Oct 15, 2004)

i was not refering to what u posted on here i was refering to what was said at the end of the show on sunday about sic being robbed after we helped u out. inkcrimes out pointed sic if u felt he was robbed u should of protested but its all done with now. besides the new 26inch is halfway done and its being built to win hands down.

this has nothin to do with sic him self his bike came out strong and did good with a few more upgrades it can be tuff to beat.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

That was just a joke I laughed when I said it. Don't take things so serious.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

holy crsp, that thing is SIC!! Badass homie, keep it up. can't wait to admire it better in person.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 18 2005, 07:42 PM
> *holy crsp, that thing is SIC!! Badass homie, keep it up. can't wait to admire it better in person.
> [snapback]3156685[/snapback]​*


u will soon.. im a take 2 galveston.. 2 da park and all the local hangouts and carshows.. everyones gunna get 2 kno the sic deville


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SIC YOU MAKING IT TO BAYTOWN SUNDAY??


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2005, 06:42 PM
> *who are you????
> [snapback]3156494[/snapback]​*


thats the dad of the owner of the Dragon ball z bike.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Heres the show info:

Date: 5/22

Entry fee: $15 for car or bikes

Set-up time: 8-12

Show time: 12-5

All proceeds for the show will go to benefit the needy families during the holidays.

For more info call me (Jorge) at 281-660-8968 or Jose at 832-816-3793


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 19 2005, 07:05 AM
> *SIC YOU MAKING IT TO BAYTOWN SUNDAY??
> [snapback]3158078[/snapback]​*


probaly.. ill go ahead and take both bikes if one of them is ready


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Everyone is invited. If I'm correct the spectators are free. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 19 2005, 07:47 AM
> *Everyone is invited. If I'm correct the spectators are free. Hope to see everyone there.
> [snapback]3158217[/snapback]​*


just gotta get this bike painted.. well be there...fo sho


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

let my know if you need any more info.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 19 2005, 11:14 AM
> *  let my know if you need any more info.
> [snapback]3159038[/snapback]​*


i gotcha


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

whats going on in baytown?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@May 20 2005, 10:31 AM
> *whats going on in baytown?
> [snapback]3163291[/snapback]​*


a car show


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

so, when are you making another bike?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 20 2005, 11:04 AM
> *so, when are you making another bike?
> [snapback]3163445[/snapback]​*


umm i dunno.. probaly soon... i got some ideals for a trike.. but i think im a make a chopper.. so that way i can have a 20 in lowrider.. 26' and a chopper..the maybe a trike after that


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bout to go take the bike for a lil crusie 2 day.. its sunny so im a let the candy shine


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

how much money did you waste on the bike at the end


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 21 2005, 10:54 AM
> *how much money did you waste on the bike at the end
> [snapback]3167034[/snapback]​*


humm welli actually dont know yet because the bikes not done yet...but ill say close to a "G"


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Just think how much more it would have been if he didnt do the paint or the mods.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 21 2005, 02:47 PM
> *Just think how much more it would have been if he didnt do the paint or the mods.
> [snapback]3167536[/snapback]​*


yup..dats where i get lucky at....


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

you got a pic of the crank and sprocket?


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)

Here are a few pics from today.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@May 22 2005, 12:16 PM
> *you got a pic of the crank and sprocket?
> [snapback]3169616[/snapback]​*


umm i dunno.. its just a regular twisted crank and sproket


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

we want riding pics


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

fucking bizar this bike but look good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@May 22 2005, 07:52 PM
> *we want riding pics
> [snapback]3170598[/snapback]​*


ill try 2 gt some if u can


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by judas_@May 22 2005, 08:23 PM
> *fucking bizar this bike but look good
> [snapback]3170647[/snapback]​*


lol thankz.. alot of hard work into it


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

i'll agree a lot of work went into it...i'm just not feelin it. maybe it's the missing seat, maybe it's the paint...i dunno, just not my style i guess.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@May 22 2005, 10:10 PM
> *i'll agree a lot of work went into it...i'm just not feelin it. maybe it's the missing seat, maybe it's the paint...i dunno, just not my style i guess.
> [snapback]3170954[/snapback]​*


seats gettin built soon...i dunno.. i guess its 2 sic 4 u .. lol


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAM guys I still say LRM should give this bike a shot at a nice feature in LRB man this thing was built the right way and represents taking the customzing bikes to the next level. Man keep up the hard work and dedication!! Hey will you be in Vegas?


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

I kind of agree with SoCal the bike itself is crazy but I don't like the paint. It looks good but the bike and acces would stand out more with paint that is a little less busy. You do have some of the best parts I have seen on here though, I love the forks and handlebars.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

any pics of the bike behind the Sic Deville?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 23 2005, 08:23 AM
> *any pics of the bike behind the Sic Deville?
> [snapback]3171960[/snapback]​*


THAT IS LEGIONS OF TEXAS TRIKE.

LEGIONS WAS AT THE SHOW WITH 3 BIKES AND 1 TRIKE.

IT WAS A HOT A$$ DAY...........


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

HEY BIG TEX, GOT ANY PICS, IS THIS THE SHOW IN BAYTOMN YOU ALL WERE TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

is that the Realm of Fantasy trike?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 23 2005, 09:02 AM
> *HEY BIG TEX, GOT ANY PICS, IS THIS THE SHOW IN BAYTOMN YOU ALL WERE TALKING ABOUT?
> [snapback]3172087[/snapback]​*



YEAH. WE WERE AT THE SHOW..........AND SWEATING IT UP ...........


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 23 2005, 09:03 AM
> *is that the Realm of Fantasy trike?
> [snapback]3172091[/snapback]​*


MAN TO BE HONEST WITH YOU I CAN'T REMEMBER THE NAME OF THE TRIKE CUZ HE CHANGED IT FROM THE ORIGINAL NAME.

LEGIONSOFTEXAS WILL BE ON HERE TODAY AND CAN CLARIFY THAT.

I THINK HE MIGHT HAVE SOME OTHER PICS AS WELL.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ok cool, that i remember it was called Realm of Fantasy, is that the blue bike with the molded rear fenders


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yeah thats the Realm of Fantasy trike and i got pics from the show ill post up in a few, i jus woke up and im kinda hungry so imma go eat real quick but ill be right back


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hurry back brother, i like seeing new pics


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

since this is Sic's topic ill start with his bike


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

here are the trike pics


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ok keep em coming


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: Nice Pics!!!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

inkcrimes 26inch


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 23 2005, 11:19 AM
> *here are the trike pics
> [snapback]3172471[/snapback]​*


One of my all time favorite trikes, I prefered the old paint but this paint looks good too. :thumbsup:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Dragonball Z bike


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

here is W3 i think this was the first show without a display so it was easy to take some close up pics


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

WOW!! real nice pics Legions :thumbsup:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

here are the last pic that i took yeasterday this bike belongs to Death Dealer


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Wolverine: never saw it in person, but from what I always see in pics, should have won last year. 

Legions showed stronger at this show than at Dallas I guess its because its in H-Town. 
I like shows without displays, you can focus on just the bikes. Looks like a real good show.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

whats up Mike

yeah not having a display also makes for a quick getaway i think we all packed up and left like in ten minutes


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@May 23 2005, 11:49 AM
> *Wolverine: never saw it in person, but from what I always see in pics, should have won last year.
> 
> Legions showed stronger at this show than at Dallas I guess its because its in H-Town.
> ...



THANKS.

YEAH WE DECIDED TO TRY TO SUPPORT MORE LOCAL SHOWS THIS YEAR SO WE GOT TOGETHER AND HEADED OUT TO THE SHOW.

THERE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE 3 MORE BIKES, BUT WERE UNABLE TO MAKE IT.

WE SHOULD BE SHOWING STRONG FOR THE HOUSTON LRM SHOW AND THEN ON TO SAN ANTONIO.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 23 2005, 12:02 PM
> *whats up Mike
> 
> yeah not having a display also makes for a quick getaway i think we all packed up and left like in ten minutes
> [snapback]3172672[/snapback]​*



YEAH I LIKE NO DISPLAY CUZ THE ATTENTION STAYS ON THE BIKE AND YOU CAN GET A LITTLE CLOSER.

BUT THE PICK UP PART OF NO DISPLAY IS THE BEST......JUST LIFT THE BIKE ONTO THE TRUCK AND GO.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

YO TEX!!! WASSUP MAN LONG TIME NO HEAR HOMIE!!!! DAM THE BIKE IS LOOKING GREAT AS ALWAYS!!! HEY I forgot how much was it for that SISSYBAR man ill PM you today and find out how much it was. :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 23 2005, 11:04 AM
> *YEAH I LIKE NO DISPLAY CUZ THE ATTENTION STAYS ON THE BIKE AND YOU CAN GET A LITTLE CLOSER.
> 
> BUT THE PICK UP PART OF NO DISPLAY IS THE BEST......JUST LIFT THE BIKE ONTO THE TRUCK AND GO.
> [snapback]3172687[/snapback]​*


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks goes out to sic deville and all of legions for showing love by representing hard at the show.....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah, I cant thank yall enough for showing. When anyone needs help with anything, you can count on me to help out.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yall make me want to move to the houston area :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 23 2005, 06:37 AM
> *DAM guys I still say LRM should give this bike a shot at a nice feature in LRB man this thing was built the right way and represents taking the customzing bikes to the next level. Man keep up the hard work and dedication!! Hey will you be in Vegas?
> [snapback]3171821[/snapback]​*


ithankx man... some real words coming from a real *****... lol i dunno bout vegas.. gotta see how my money is.. i wouldnt mind going though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@May 23 2005, 07:12 AM
> *I kind of agree with SoCal the bike itself is crazy but I don't like the paint.  It looks good but the bike and acces would stand out more with paint that is a little less busy.  You do have some of the best parts I have seen on here though, I love the forks and handlebars.
> [snapback]3171930[/snapback]​*


i agree with you too.. i dont like the paint job 2 much myself either... its probaly goin 2 get resprayed... i didnt like some of the graphics i did.. or my striping.. i could of done a much better job.. just wasnt feelin it that day i guess.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 23 2005, 10:15 AM
> *since this is Sic's topic ill start with his bike
> [snapback]3172459[/snapback]​*


lol aw ur so sweet.. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latincartel_@May 23 2005, 04:46 PM
> *thanks goes out to sic deville and all of legions for showing love by representing hard at the show.....
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3174277[/snapback]​*


no problem..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2005, 07:14 PM
> *lol aw ur so sweet..  :uh:
> [snapback]3174859[/snapback]​*


Uh.....Your not turning funny on me? :biggrin: J/K


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 23 2005, 07:37 PM
> *yall make me want to move to the houston area :biggrin:
> [snapback]3174724[/snapback]​*



what cha waiting for theres a house for sale on the next block


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 23 2005, 08:25 PM
> *what cha waiting for theres a house for sale on the next block
> [snapback]3174935[/snapback]​*


let me go start packing then, i'll be there in a little bit,

:biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2005, 08:14 PM
> *lol aw ur so sweet..  :uh:
> [snapback]3174859[/snapback]​*



yeah i know


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 23 2005, 07:21 PM
> *Uh.....Your not turning funny on me?  :biggrin: J/K
> [snapback]3174908[/snapback]​*


hell no.. ill pass on that one.. but that chicks from th snack bar was cute tho


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 23 2005, 07:21 PM
> *Uh.....Your not turning funny on me?  :biggrin: J/K
> [snapback]3174908[/snapback]​*


hell no.. ill pass on that one.. but those chicks from the snack bar was cute tho


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 23 2005, 07:27 PM
> *let me go start packing then, i'll be there in a little bit,
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3174949[/snapback]​*


I'll help you pack.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2005, 07:33 PM
> *hell no.. ill pass on that one.. but those chicks from the snack bar was cute tho
> [snapback]3174995[/snapback]​*


Hell yeah. I think everbody had about 30 raspas (snow cones) each.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 23 2005, 07:35 PM
> *Hell yeah. I think everbody had about 30 raspas (snow cones) each.
> [snapback]3175009[/snapback]​*


lol yea i had 2 of em.... basically just to check homegirl out


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

damn i knew i should of got one but i didnt want to walk out of the shade plus i was doing fine sitting next to the ice chest


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 23 2005, 07:40 PM
> *damn i knew i should of got one but i didnt want to walk out of the shade plus i was doing fine sitting next to the ice chest
> [snapback]3175052[/snapback]​*


lol yea.. she had a nice lil ass on her too... i wanted 2 holla.. but would of kind of sucked running game on here in the middle of da raspas table


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 23 2005, 07:40 PM
> *damn i knew i should of got one but i didnt want to walk out of the shade plus i was doing fine sitting next to the ice chest
> [snapback]3175052[/snapback]​*


Hoes come and go. Maybe next time.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 23 2005, 07:43 PM
> *Hoes come and go. Maybe next time.
> [snapback]3175072[/snapback]​*


oo yea...i gotta lay my pimp hand down....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Do your damn thing Sic. Just say your Puerto Rican. That will get her pantys all wet.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yea that would of been funny if she hit u with a snowcone when u tried to holla at her though 
then they could of called u the strawberry flavored chocolate bunny


all bullshit aside though if u wanna add some more body mods or any thing when before u respray let us know we got everything at the shop to help u out


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 23 2005, 07:49 PM
> *then they could of called u the strawberry flavored chocolate bunny
> [snapback]3175107[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 23 2005, 07:46 PM
> *Do your damn thing Sic. Just say your Puerto Rican. That will get her pantys all wet.
> [snapback]3175089[/snapback]​*


lol humm im a try dat one.. but im 2 dark tho.. ill say im dominican


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 23 2005, 07:49 PM
> *yea that would of been funny if she hit u with a snowcone when u tried to holla at her though
> then they could of called u the strawberry flavored chocolate bunny
> all bullshit aside though if u wanna add some more body mods or any thing when before u respray let us know we got everything at the shop to help u out
> [snapback]3175107[/snapback]​*


lol.. dat would suck man.. lol but thanks tho...ill let you klnow wats up


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2005, 08:12 PM
> *i agree with you too.. i dont like the paint job 2 much myself either... its probaly goin 2 get resprayed... i didnt like some of the graphics i did.. or my striping.. i could of done a much better job.. just wasnt feelin it that day i guess.....
> [snapback]3174844[/snapback]​*



VEGAS IS FUN AND YOU SHOULD MAKE IT OUT THERE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 24 2005, 06:13 AM
> *VEGAS IS FUN AND YOU SHOULD MAKE IT OUT THERE.
> [snapback]3176350[/snapback]​*


ill try..... ill talk 2 the club and see whats up


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I would love to go to Vegas, But it is a very long drive and it's not cheap so if you wanna go you better start saving some money.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 24 2005, 07:30 AM
> *I would love to go to Vegas, But it is a very long drive and it's not cheap so if you wanna go you better start saving some money.
> [snapback]3176661[/snapback]​*


lol yea i know.. one day ill go


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I HAVE NEVER MADE THE DRIVE MYSELF BUT I HAVE BEEN TOLD IT IS LONG.

EXPENSIVE......YEAH. LAST YEAR EACH OF US RAISED MONEY TO HELP WITH THE COSTS OF THE TRIP. 

THIS YEAR WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A BBQ PLATE SELL TO HELP WITH THE COST.

IN YEARS PAST WE NORMALLY HAD IT AT AN ICE HOUSE. IF DONE RIGHT WITH SUPPORT YOU COULD EASILY RAISE ABOUT $1000.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sounds good.... hummm


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

do you guys think i should put a steering wheel on the bike


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

No steering wheel, there's already enough chrome at the front of the bike.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Yea a wood wheel that would be tight. :roflmao:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

That wood be tight.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

water jet it in the shape of the cadillac symbol plus engrave it for the points


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah i really think a sissybar and seat is needed....also something else chrome in the back since there isnt alot


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@May 26 2005, 10:33 AM
> *yeah i really think a sissybar and seat is needed....also something else chrome in the back since there isnt alot
> [snapback]3185878[/snapback]​*


working on the chrome in the back.......as we speak


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 26 2005, 09:35 AM
> *Yea a wood wheel that would be tight.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3185543[/snapback]​*


lol.... umm no.. i should take the one neptunes had on da buick.. it was pretty small too


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2005, 01:50 PM
> *working on the chrome in the back.......as we speak
> [snapback]3186008[/snapback]​*




nice cant wait to see it


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Man I love that Paint


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

shes real and thats what matters , do you plan on rolling her or just a show ryde?


CLEAN


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

He does both. I have seen him ride it.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

coo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PIMP_@May 27 2005, 08:00 AM
> *coo
> [snapback]3189606[/snapback]​*


yep.. i ride her...havent rode it in two days... dats a record for me.. but i know this weekend i will be though


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@May 27 2005, 06:22 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3192288[/snapback]​*


lol i likes dat.. how u do that


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

well sorry to brake it to u Sic but we finaly picked up are handlebars from the chrome shop today and he told us that u wanted to buy them since they been there a while but there are already on the trike now. sorry buddy


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2005, 01:27 PM
> *lol i likes dat.. how u do that
> [snapback]3192573[/snapback]​*


just made 5 seperate picures and turned it into animation


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 27 2005, 09:33 PM
> *well sorry to brake it to u Sic but we finaly picked up are handlebars from the chrome shop today and he told us that u wanted to buy them since they been there a while but there are already on the trike now.  sorry buddy
> [snapback]3192747[/snapback]​*


huh..... what are you talking about


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@May 27 2005, 09:44 PM
> *just made 5 seperate picures and turned it into animation
> [snapback]3192775[/snapback]​*


awwwwwwwww thats kool man..


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

so what do you have planned for a seat etc? if you get some chrome at the rear that should really set it off


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 28 2005, 06:23 AM
> *so what do you have planned for a seat etc? if you get some chrome at the rear that should really set it off
> [snapback]3193599[/snapback]​*


yea im gettin a seat made right now... and im working on the chrome for the back..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sic de ville on the move


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm lovin the handlebars.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thats a "sic" video.....it looks like it rides pretty smooth for a show bike! good job


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@May 30 2005, 08:01 AM
> *thats a "sic" video.....it looks like it rides pretty smooth for a show bike! good job
> [snapback]3199836[/snapback]​*


thankx.. yea it rides smooth as hell man.. i love going down hill on it...rolls with no ease


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

arent you worried you might fuck up the bike? cool vid


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@May 30 2005, 09:31 AM
> *arent you worried you might fuck up the bike? cool vid
> [snapback]3200256[/snapback]​*


nope.. the bikes made for show and ride.... everything was made right.. so i can ride it and show.. so far so good..


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2005, 10:34 AM
> *nope.. the bikes made for show and ride.... everything  was made right.. so i can ride it and show.. so far so good..
> [snapback]3200566[/snapback]​*


awesome


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@May 30 2005, 10:55 AM
> *awesome
> [snapback]3200650[/snapback]​*


yup yup.. got some more plans for the bike soon


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey sic are you going to take it out to Houston? If you do it could possibly the hottest bike show in texas this year.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@May 30 2005, 07:42 PM
> *Hey sic are you going to take it out to Houston? If you do it could possibly the hottest bike show in texas this year.
> [snapback]3202372[/snapback]​*


thankx man.. im deffently taking it out to houston.... i got some changes coming to it...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats everybody planning on doing for Houston? If possible we should all hook up before the show to see if we can help each other out with something.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 31 2005, 03:44 PM
> *Whats everybody planning on doing for Houston? If possible we should all hook up before the show to see if we can help each other out with something.
> [snapback]3205586[/snapback]​*


i got some things im up too.. bu not starting yet.. gotta wait till my moneys right 1st....


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@May 17 2005, 08:57 AM
> *hahahahaha
> [snapback]3148881[/snapback]​*


nice picture :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

what dop you guys think of a trailor


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HOUSTON SEEMS LIKE IT IS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW FOR THE BIKES.

AS IT GETS CLOSER WE CAN GET SOMETHING GOING FOR BEFORE THE SHOW.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 1 2005, 05:54 AM
> *HOUSTON SEEMS LIKE IT IS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW FOR THE BIKES.
> 
> AS IT GETS CLOSER WE CAN GET SOMETHING GOING FOR BEFORE THE SHOW.
> [snapback]3208411[/snapback]​*


yup.. and it is getting close


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn man I was wondering if that project was ever gonna get finished but we all can't crank out a bike in a month like OCC so we do what we can right? I got stuff I'm still waitin on myself :tears:

Cool bike man the body work and parts came out very sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 1 2005, 10:55 PM
> *Damn man I was wondering if that project was ever gonna get finished but we all can't crank out a bike in a month like OCC so we do what we can right?  I got stuff I'm still waitin on myself :tears:
> 
> Cool bike man the body work and parts came out very sweet :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3212379[/snapback]​*


thankx dude.. yea if i could.. i could crank out a frame and custom parts like this in a month...but u cant do everything urself...ive done it before but this time i took my time..but thankx.. look for more changes coming soon


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 2 2005, 01:06 PM
> *Looking forward to it.
> [snapback]3214707[/snapback]​*


me too if my moneys right... thats the only thing holding me back


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

ANYONE GOING TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by InkCrimes_@Jun 3 2005, 08:19 AM
> *ANYONE GOING TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> [snapback]3218852[/snapback]​*


what show is that?


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

TEXAS SHOW DOWN


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

where is going to be at?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i might tak the bike there to ride it


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

IM JUST GOING FOR THE SHOW. NO BIKE. WE HAVE SOME CARS IN THE SOUND OFF THOUGH. U KNOW A LITTLE SUMSUM


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Where is going to be at?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont think im a make it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

need im put.. should i do power coated spokes.. or anodized..and ideals


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2005, 09:16 PM
> *need im put.. should i do power coated spokes.. or anodized..and ideals
> [snapback]3229218[/snapback]​*


powder coat them. I think it looks nicer.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 7 2005, 06:42 PM
> *powder coat them. I think it looks nicer.
> [snapback]3239541[/snapback]​*


alright.... lets see what other imput i get from other lay it lowers


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

POWDER COATING IS MORE DURABLE. IF YOU JUST PAINT THEM THEY WILL CHIP AND PEEL EASIER.

CALL ALLIED POWDERCOATING FOR A PRICE. I KNOW THAT IS WHERE BAYTOWNDOMINO AND LEGIONSOFTEXAS GOT THEIR'S FROM. I GOT SOME DISPLAY STANDS DONE THERE AND THEY CAME OUT PRETTY GOOD.


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

i dont think ive ever congratulated you on such a fucking good job sic. fuken awsome result :biggrin: for tha spokes powdercoat them. tougher


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

anodizing looks cheap!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx everyone...if i dont do it this year.. probaly next


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

front tire caught flat.. had about 6 staples in it... dont ask how da hell i did dat.. but its fixed now


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 16 2005, 07:11 PM
> *Yes they are sic was riding the bike at the show. Not only is this bike ridable it is actually riden, Not too many full custom bikes can say that.
> [snapback]3145940[/snapback]​*


dont 4 get Mr Homer Pimpson I used 2 ride Creepn' Dead all the time even on the streets to the conveint store. b 4 i got rid of it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 16 2005, 10:58 PM
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 shit that chick dont look ugly from dat shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

i c u dar dakness dont run away


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

hey darkness my Massacre is comn out soon . i wonder who is going to survive it? lol


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 10 2005, 10:26 PM
> *hey darkness my Massacre is comn out soon . i wonder who is going to survive it? lol
> [snapback]3257064[/snapback]​*


YOU KNOW WE ARE SURVIVORS!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 11 2005, 12:21 AM
> *YOU KNOW WE ARE SURVIVORS!!
> [snapback]3257329[/snapback]​*


dats a good 1 lol lol ha ha ha ha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 10 2005, 11:23 PM
> *dats a good 1 lol lol ha ha ha ha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3257334[/snapback]​*


THOUGHT YOU WOULD LIKE THAT ONE.

SO WHEN DOES THE MASSACRE START??


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

tryn 4 houston lrm, if not then San Anto.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 10 2005, 11:28 PM
> *tryn 4 houston lrm, if not then San Anto.
> [snapback]3257360[/snapback]​*



2 OR 3??


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 10 2005, 11:28 PM
> *tryn 4 houston lrm, if not then San Anto.
> [snapback]3257360[/snapback]​*



man those r lil shows let me know when ur ready for vegas.........aww yeah the shit talkin has begun jus for u david


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YOU MEAN IF HE CAN QUALIFY FOR VEGAS........... :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

its all good issac. like i said b 4 im building mine 4 me dont give a dam if any one else like it r not. u know me. remember what i did with creepn' dead 4 2 yrs with no custom parts. but i still got love 4 u trick. call u later.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

ouch man dat one hurt me, well if we dont make houston he should be able to


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONE GETTING SENSITIVE.....

MAN DON'T TELL ME YOU DON'T CARE........I KNOW HOW COMPETITIVE YOU ARE....


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

aww dont back down now homeboy u cant come in here saying who will survive and not expect some shit talking......plus its suppose to motivate u


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

OKAY MR LEATHERFACE.........I WILL ASK MY FELLOW LEGION TRIKES NOT TO SHOW IN HOUSTON SO THAT YOU CAN QUALIFY............


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

both of yall can kiss my hairy ass. dam fools . i dont get mad i just " MASSSACRE " lol lol


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

or we can show half azz jus for u better yet we will only display


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 10 2005, 11:53 PM
> *both of yall can kiss my hairy ass. dam fools . i dont get mad i just " MASSSACRE " lol lol
> [snapback]3257451[/snapback]​*


U AIN"T READY


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

im going 2 blow yalls shop so yall cant even display. ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

its all good why u run off issac?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN THE ONLY MASSACRE IS GOING TO BE ME TAKING THE CHAINSAW AND TRIMMING THAT HAIRY ASS OF YOURS!!!


JUST BE CAREFUL WHEN YOU COME OFF THE PORCH TO PLAY WITH THE BIG DAWGS......


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WE COULD TAKE YOU WITH NO DISPLAY...........


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

remeber we both use 2 play in the same yard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i can hang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 11 2005, 12:57 AM
> *WE COULD TAKE YOU WITH NO DISPLAY...........
> [snapback]3257482[/snapback]​*


if u aint got 1 what then ???????????? ahhhhhhhhhhhhh????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YOU SAID IT....USED TO......SEE THE LIL PUP HAD TO GET BACK ON THE PORCH SO THAT THE BIG DAWGS WOULDN'T HURT HIM.......


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

dont worry im still here. im not going any where. by the way i got some parts u can barrow if u need them to qualify


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YOU KNOW WHAT DISPLAY WE GOT........YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T TOUCH IT.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

this lil pup is going 2 bite u in ur big ass.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

DON'T KNOW........LEGION PARTS MIGHT NOT EVEN BE ENOUGH TO HELP HIM OUT........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 10 2005, 09:19 PM
> *dont 4 get Mr Homer Pimpson I used 2 ride Creepn' Dead all the time even on the streets to the conveint store. b 4 i got rid of it.
> [snapback]3257022[/snapback]​*


yup... i remember that hypnotized show.. me and u went riding for a lil bit but u had a flat tire


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 11 2005, 12:59 AM
> *dont worry im still here.  im not going any where.  by the way i got some parts u can barrow if u need them to qualify
> [snapback]3257495[/snapback]​*



dont temp me i might have 2 do that.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

i see its getting dark in here oh my bad thats jus darkness wuz up dawg


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 11 2005, 12:01 AM
> *this lil pup is going 2 bite u in ur big ass.
> [snapback]3257504[/snapback]​*


NOW YOU WANT TO GET KINKY......I KNOW IT IS LATE AND ALL BUT COME ON.......


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 11 2005, 01:01 AM
> *DON'T KNOW........LEGION PARTS MIGHT NOT EVEN BE ENOUGH TO HELP HIM OUT........
> [snapback]3257506[/snapback]​*


u right got 2 b True Eminence r nothing.HAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAA111111111


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN.....SMILE OR SOMETHING.....DON'T JUST SNEAK UP ON US LIKE THAT...... :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

well u heard him about blowing stuff up, i dont know what he was implying now


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Whats up everybody


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

say ross when u going 2 sell me dat turn table??????????


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

im going 2 blow u up crazy ass boyu haaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaa111111111


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up yall.... damn it went from the sic deviile to da massacre


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

well ur lil girls bike has legions pedals and handle bars on it


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 11 2005, 12:03 AM
> *u right got 2 b True Eminence r nothing.HAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAA111111111
> [snapback]3257520[/snapback]​*



YOU ARE RIGHT......YOU GUYS DID PLACE 2 OUT OF 3 SWEEPSTAKE SPOTS IN VEGAS.....

NO I MEAN YOU DID PLACE TOP 3 TRIKE IN VEGAS......


NO I MEAN......WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

yeah i remember we went riding and i had a flat.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn yall added like 3 pages already.. shit


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

what the deal rec


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 11 2005, 12:04 AM
> *say ross when u going 2 sell me dat turn table??????????
> [snapback]3257530[/snapback]​*




ROSS????


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

dats all true & why does she have legions parts on it ? Cause yall love me so much.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 11 2005, 12:04 AM
> *Whats up everybody
> [snapback]3257526[/snapback]​*



MAN WHAT YOU DOING IN HERE.....YOU NEED TO BE GETTING READY TO QUALIFY FOR VEGAS.....GET BACK TO WORK!!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

did u see Ross Tex cuz i must of missed him


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

love and felt sorry for r 2 different things


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2005, 12:05 AM
> *damn yall added like 3 pages already.. shit
> [snapback]3257542[/snapback]​*


 yeah and we are working one 4 if david dont run away


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 11 2005, 12:07 AM
> *did u see Ross Tex cuz i must of missed him
> [snapback]3257555[/snapback]​*


MAN I MUST HAVE......AND NOT TALKING MESS BUT ROSS IS A LITTLE HARD TO MISS LIKE THAT.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

well im running away i got 2 get up 4 work at 6:30. yall can pick on me 2morrow.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 10 2005, 11:07 PM
> *MAN WHAT YOU DOING IN HERE.....YOU NEED TO BE GETTING READY TO QUALIFY FOR VEGAS.....GET BACK TO WORK!!!
> [snapback]3257554[/snapback]​*


 Yeah I been busy engraving parts $500,Paint $1500.00, Mural are goign to kill me is $400 or $500 for 3 detail mural I think I should go for 3 and then have somebody clear it but who :dunno:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 11 2005, 12:12 AM
> *Yeah I been busy engraving parts $500,Paint $1500.00, Mural are goign to kill me is $400 or $500 for 3 detail mural  I think I should go for 3 and then have somebody clear it  but who :dunno:
> [snapback]3257588[/snapback]​*


I COSTS TO COMPETE.

BUT WITH WHO YOU GOT WORKING ON IT......IT IS WORTH IT.

HOW HARD WAS IT TO GET THE MURALIST??


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 11 2005, 12:12 AM
> *well im running away i got 2 get up 4 work at 6:30. yall can pick on me 2morrow.
> [snapback]3257586[/snapback]​*


dont worry we will still pick on u while ur not here


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

say chris did ouija talk 2 u bout get one of my members sprokets engraved. he say he cant get a hole of ricky?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 11 2005, 12:12 AM
> *well im running away i got 2 get up 4 work at 6:30. yall can pick on me 2morrow.
> [snapback]3257586[/snapback]​*


THAT IS CODE FOR LIL PUP GOTS TO GET BACK ON THE PORCH .........


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 10 2005, 11:14 PM
> *I COSTS TO COMPETE.
> 
> BUT WITH WHO YOU GOT WORKING ON IT......IT IS WORTH IT.
> ...


I think if I can get somebody that can clear my frame in Houston i should be all right.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

i know u will punk.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Whos ready for the LRM show in Houston?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

if u say thats a code so b it mister just answer me question. ok


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I SPOKE TO HIM YESTERDAY AND HE DIDN'T MENTION IT.

YOU KNOW I GOT THAT SPECIAL RED PHONE TO GET A HOLD OR RICKY.....


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 11 2005, 12:17 AM
> *Whos ready for the LRM  show in Houston?
> [snapback]3257616[/snapback]​*



we will be there but all a our new stuff wont be out till san anto our vegas


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LEGIONS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...........YOU KNOW WE HAVE TO REPRESENT FOR OUR HOMETOWN.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 10 2005, 11:25 PM
> *we will be there  but all a our new stuff wont be out till san anto our vegas
> [snapback]3257640[/snapback]​*


So San Antonio is a must and I should be there :biggrin: This time I will take better pics.I will not go if :angry: W3 dont show!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 11 2005, 12:27 AM
> *So San Antonio is a must  and I should be there :biggrin: This time I will take better pics.I will not go if :angry:  W3 dont show!!
> [snapback]3257647[/snapback]​*


WE WILL BE THERE.....TO SUPPORT THE CLUB.

BUT WE ARE NOT GOING TO VEGAS TO GO FOR THE TITLE. THINGS JUST DIDN'T FALL RIGHT.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE LEFT.......GUES I AM OUTTA HEAR TOO....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC+Jun 10 2005, 11:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fucking jose.lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i know it's a few months away, but i'm planning on going to the san antonio show :biggrin: i can't wait


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 11 2005, 07:27 AM
> *i know it's a few months away, but i'm planning on going to the san antonio show :biggrin:  i can't wait
> [snapback]3258150[/snapback]​*


cant wait to meet you.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

same here man, i told me wife i was gonna meet a bunch of my internet homies, she was like "whatever:

haha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea man. go.. you probaly meet most of us up there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

had a show yesterday... took home 2nd.. lost 2 a fuckin 16 in bike... judges didnt know what they were doin... go figure...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

did yo get any pics of bikes?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw.. i didnt take any pics... homer pimpson is the camera man... but he didnt go though so..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

aw shucks


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WAS THAT THE NU STYLE SHOW??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 13 2005, 12:51 PM
> *WAS THAT THE NU STYLE SHOW??
> [snapback]3267594[/snapback]​*


yup it was.....


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

damn homie, i gotta see this 16 inch bike that beat ya. no wya it can be better....maybe?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

man darkness u should b used to that. u know there but a few true bike judges in H-Town. u got 2 own one to know about one. can i get a amen on that.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 05:34 PM
> *man darkness u should b used to that. u know there but a few true bike judges in H-Town. u got 2 own one to know about one. can i get a amen on that.
> [snapback]3268700[/snapback]​*


amen... the bike that beat me was that radical 16 in from the greenspoint show... the one with the fucked up paint.... well he repainted it.. and striped it...but all it is a radical frame with store bought parts


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 05:34 PM
> *man darkness u should b used to that. u know there but a few true bike judges in H-Town. u got 2 own one to know about one. can i get a amen on that.
> [snapback]3268700[/snapback]​*


amen... the bike that beat me was that radical 16 in from the greenspoint show... the one with the fucked up paint.... well he repainted it.. and striped it...but all it is a radical frame with store bought parts


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

IF YOU DON'T OWN A BIKE OR BEEN PART OF THE BIKE SEEN BEFORE THERE MIGHT BE SOME ISSUES ON JUDGING. THE JUDGE MIGHT NOT KNOW WHAT TO LOOK FOR.

DARKNESS........HATE TO SAY IT, BUT SOMETIMES THE JUDGES WILL WEIGH HEAVILY ON A RADICAL FRAME CUZ OF HIS MODS AND OVERLOOK OTHER THINGS. SOUNDS LIKE THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU.

THAT IS ALRIGHT CUZ YOU WILL GET YOURS..........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 14 2005, 05:17 AM
> *IF YOU DON'T OWN A BIKE OR BEEN PART OF THE BIKE SEEN BEFORE THERE MIGHT BE SOME ISSUES ON JUDGING.  THE JUDGE MIGHT NOT KNOW WHAT TO LOOK FOR.
> 
> DARKNESS........HATE TO SAY IT, BUT SOMETIMES THE JUDGES WILL WEIGH HEAVILY ON A RADICAL FRAME CUZ OF HIS MODS AND OVERLOOK OTHER THINGS.  SOUNDS LIKE THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU.
> ...


yup.. hopefully i will... yea the judges did suck.. but oh wells...just like at one show.. they put my orange chopper against a radical 16in


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2005, 12:17 AM
> *amen... the bike that beat me was that radical 16 in from the greenspoint show... the one with the fucked up paint.... well he repainted  it.. and striped it...but all it is a radical frame with store bought parts
> [snapback]3270004[/snapback]​*


 darkness that 16" frame u talkn' bout is my homies Troy. yeah i know he repainted his bike. hadn't seen it yet. well shit happens.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 14 2005, 03:57 PM
> *darkness that 16" frame u talkn' bout is my homies Troy. yeah i know he repainted his bike. hadn't seen it yet. well shit happens.
> [snapback]3273311[/snapback]​*


yea.. the bikes clean now... all it needs is custom parts and sum graphics.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 10 2005, 10:21 PM
> *shit that chick dont look ugly from dat shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3257031[/snapback]​*


You would say that. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 























"HER" NAME WAS CHUCK. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jun 14 2005, 07:45 PM
> *You would say that.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> "HER" NAME WAS CHUCK.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3273583[/snapback]​*


u r da 1 that remembers her name so i think u liked her or should i say him. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

It's kind of hard to forget a name like CHUCK. :roflmao:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Its alright sic, you'll get yours in time. hard work always pays off. good luck with your future man.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I forgot to ask, what are the upcoming shows that look good.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 14 2005, 07:02 PM
> *I forgot to ask, what are the upcoming shows that look good.
> [snapback]3273904[/snapback]​*


i dunno yet.. i havent heard any news about one.. but theres in a show im bryan tx on july 2


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2005, 08:17 PM
> *i dunno  yet.. i havent heard any news about one.. but theres in a show im bryan tx on july 2
> [snapback]3274175[/snapback]​*


how far is that?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you all heard of that spokes and juice magazine that's coming out soon?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

yeah. big john from Firme is supposed to be involved with it.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pictures that i took are gonna be in there, my bike should also be in the 1st issue. plus i have been given the opportunity to sale advertisement space for them here in the valley. it's a chance for me to make big $$$ on the side

now if i only had time to do it


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I talked to goofy whos good friends with john, he wants to get me in there but i'll see.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i talked about another bike magazine and he said maybe if it goes well we could talk about it later


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey death dealer, be back later, my co-worker wants me to go to lunch 1st, so i'll be back


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 15 2005, 10:22 AM
> *hey death dealer, be back later, my co-worker wants me to go to lunch  1st, so i'll be back
> [snapback]3276680[/snapback]​*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

got back a long time ago, just been busy here at work


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 15 2005, 09:41 AM
> *how far is that?
> [snapback]3276381[/snapback]​*


i reall y dont know.. never been there..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

sounds far as hell.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. my bikes surpose to be in one of the issues.. we did a photo shoot not to long ago on it.....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 15 2005, 12:25 PM
> *got back a long time ago, just been busy here at work
> [snapback]3277061[/snapback]​*


working hard or hardly working... :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2005, 01:24 PM
> *yea.. my bikes surpose to be in one of the issues.. we did a photo shoot not to long ago on it.....
> [snapback]3277336[/snapback]​*


cool. cant wait to see it.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 15 2005, 02:25 PM
> *working hard or hardly working... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3277340[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 15 2005, 01:50 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3277438[/snapback]​*


I knew it.. haha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 15 2005, 01:26 PM
> *cool. cant wait to see it.
> [snapback]3277348[/snapback]​*


me either... u can catch me in the houston chronicle magazine called mixed metal.. i snaped a shot of me riding my bike


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2005, 02:33 PM
> *me either... u can catch me in the houston chronicle magazine called mixed metal.. i snaped a shot of me riding my bike
> [snapback]3277573[/snapback]​*


damn sic, your becoming a celebrity, can I get an autograph. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll be sure to get sic's autograph if i get to san antonio


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 15 2005, 02:48 PM
> *i'll be sure to get sic's autograph if i get to san antonio
> [snapback]3277602[/snapback]​*


lol alright... i get 2 sign my 1st.... lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 15 2005, 02:35 PM
> *damn sic, your becoming a celebrity, can I get an autograph. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3277591[/snapback]​*


ha!.. yea right.. i wish i was.... yea u can get a autograph and a pic with me... lol


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2005, 03:04 PM
> *ha!.. yea right.. i wish i was.... yea u can get a autograph and a pic with me... lol
> [snapback]3277671[/snapback]​*


thanks man.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

dam sic u a celeiberty now well then i guess i already got ur 1st autograph. remember u filled out entry forms 4 alot of shows ive judged. so i got da first.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

oh yeah, you went to the show here in Baytown. I judged that one, too. I guess I already have an autograph. :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

but i got da first years ago!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey hey hey! no fighting over me.. theres enough of me to go around... lol.. yea david does have the 1st.. damn stalker


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

putting my rims back together... i did a lil sumthing sumthing to them


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

hey look its the sic deville


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

hey sic...can i please have your autograph???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jun 17 2005, 11:59 AM
> *hey sic...can i please have your autograph???
> [snapback]3286309[/snapback]​*


alright alright... if u insist


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

any upcoming shows


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

next sunday for me, i can't wait. too far for you guys though


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 19 2005, 04:54 PM
> *next sunday for me, i can't wait.  too far for you guys though
> [snapback]3294206[/snapback]​*


where is da show? u never know if its 2 far or not til u tell us!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

down where i live, in the rio grande valley, about 8 hours away if you drive

actually pharr tx


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn that is far


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my rims and disturbed takin da sic deville for a ride.. the only other person besides me who has rode it
[attachmentid=198165]
[attachmentid=198166]
[attachmentid=198168]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

da model from da photo shoot.. she ha d a ugly face.. but a nice fat ass
[attachmentid=198175]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

them wheels are very, very nice


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

That is sic. You have a nice ride...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i llove teh forks i am building a fork long like taht right now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx everyone.. mor updates coming soon as i finish welding up some stuff...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2005, 01:36 PM
> *da model from da photo shoot.. she ha d a ugly face.. but a nice fat ass
> [attachmentid=198175]
> [snapback]3316597[/snapback]​*


she looks about 40


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 24 2005, 08:39 PM
> *she looks about 40
> [snapback]3318257[/snapback]​*


in her 20 with 2 kids


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

she has a good body but an ugly face but just put a pillow in her face and your set


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup.. as me and my boys say it.. da brown bag special


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

lol :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Jun 25 2005, 10:54 AM
> *lol :roflmao:
> [snapback]3319857[/snapback]​*


4 real.. or da trash bag special


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHATS UP STRANGER? :scrutinize:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2005, 09:22 AM
> *WHATS UP STRANGER? :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3375448[/snapback]​*


what up nick, we still primos. no hard feelings about this past weekend.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2005, 09:22 AM
> *WHATS UP STRANGER? :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3375448[/snapback]​*


wats up wats up... where u been hiding dawg


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pics from the royal touch cc car show last week in bryan tx...the chick bent over is my homegirl cynthia
[attachmentid=207921]
[attachmentid=207924]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2005, 02:42 PM
> *...the chick bent over is my homegirl cynthia
> [snapback]3377400[/snapback]​*


id hit it :thumbsup:


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD I LIKE THE CADDY LIGHT AND THE VOGUES :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up everyone.. i havent been on here in a minute.. whats been goin down wit yall...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Whats up sic, anything new on your bike lately?


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

got your seat readdy for the lrm show ........are u ready ???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jul 20 2005, 09:11 AM
> *Whats up sic, anything new on your bike lately?
> [snapback]3442564[/snapback]​*


got my seat done... and a lil stuff here and there... ill post pics after the show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bike took home 2nd again.....still need a lil more upgrades.. but im close....


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is a pic from the show.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Another HOUSTON STYLEZ bike painted by sic and my brothers beach cruiser.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Photoshopped


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

u painted ur spokes? :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that blue bike really looks like tony's bike :0


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jul 25 2005, 05:16 PM
> *Photoshopped
> [snapback]3476719[/snapback]​*


What?


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

jk


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea i painted my spokes.. more to come soon.. not done with the bike yet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea i painted my spokes.. more to come soon.. not done with the bike yet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pics from lrm
[attachmentid=226745]
[attachmentid=226746]
[attachmentid=226747]
[attachmentid=226748]
[attachmentid=226751]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more
[attachmentid=226756]
[attachmentid=226757]
[attachmentid=226758]
[attachmentid=226759]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

damn sic that bitch is bad... both the bike and most of the girls


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by detwoitwanksta_@Apr 7 2006, 09:32 AM~5196057
> *damn sic that bitch is bad... both the bike and most of the girls
> *


lol yeah.. i got bored so i brought back my old chit again...


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

id bring back some of my old shit but my oldest shit is like from 2 weeks ago lmao... but feral that bitch is bad... think you could help me on a design for my forks?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by detwoitwanksta_@Apr 7 2006, 09:52 AM~5196138
> *id bring back some of my old shit but my oldest shit is like from 2 weeks ago lmao... but feral that bitch is bad... think you could help me on a design for my forks?
> *


probaly.. depends on if i feel like drawing or if im in the mood... ask socios....


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

sic were those girls models at the show, or just random girls? Kevin I got a few sketches but a lot of them suck


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I THINK YOU SHOULD TEAR DOWN THE NEW ONE, AND MAKE IT LOOK LIKE THE OLD ONE. DO IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!J/K :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 7 2006, 10:50 PM~5200934
> *I THINK YOU SHOULD TEAR DOWN THE NEW ONE, AND MAKE IT LOOK LIKE THE OLD ONE.  DO IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!J/K :cheesy:
> *


damn.. talk about alot of work to do


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 8 2006, 12:11 AM~5200997
> *damn.. talk about alot of work to do
> *


NEVERMIND. JUST LET ME HAVE IT  KOOL? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 7 2006, 11:23 PM~5201034
> *NEVERMIND.  JUST LET ME HAVE IT   KOOL? :biggrin:
> *


naw ill pass.... give ur bike..


----------

